# OK-So I'm a convert



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Collected the Tramp on Friday and have now spent a couple of days 'exploring and tinkering', as you do.

There is no doubt that this is 'different class' when compared to our previous 2 vans. No reflection on the Tribute or the Mooveo, both admittedly budget vans, but we bought both of them new, and this van is over 4 years old.

The quality and finish of the furniture, and of the van generally, is superb, and it is when you get under things (like the kitchen when I cleared out the sink and drainer traps) that you see how well finished it all is.

The Merc Sprintshift worked well, though only done the 40 odd mile trip back so far, and we look forward to a couple of days away this week to break us in with the van.

A word here for Chelston too - Their handover, about 2 hours, was also streets ahead of our previous purchases - the day was not without its problems though as they were still working on the van at 9.00 am when I should have been collecting it, and I eventually left about 4pm!

They have also set up my Phantom so that a gentle cough from across the street seems to set it off too. :roll: 

So I am well and truly 'Hymered'.

Paul


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Paul

Glad to hear you're happy with your hymer. We've been looking at hymers too for our next van and even the more elderly ones don't look it as they are so well built.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just back from our first 5 day 'bedding in' trip.

Merc sprintshift is great - although this is a bigger van I find it easier round the narrow lanes, probably because I don't have to think about gears at all. At first refill we have done just over 28mpg, but then I am generally a 'lightfoot', and as the book says it then changes gear to suit the accelerator use.

BTW it seems to run at about 185 degrees - Is this about right?

The 4 year old Merc does sound, and feel, more 'commercial' than the Fiat X250, but I certainly don't mind that.

Habitation areas and equipment really good, excellent bed, and the only compromise (there is always one) is that the toilet/washroom is a bit on the tight side compared to our Mooveo. The fridge and freezer (155 litre) is brilliant.

There appears to be very few of these Tramps around on a Mercedes base, so I consider myself fortunate to have found one..

Somewhat incongruous that the first owner specifies a Mercedes, then does not bother with central locking??, but no big problem.

After several trips I will do a review, and I hope this is of interest to someone.

Paul


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

oldenstar said:


> Collected the Tramp on Friday and have now spent a couple of days 'exploring and tinkering', as you do.


Reminds me of when i first met the wife ;-)


----------

